# ESV Study Bible now available for Mac Accordance



## glorifyinggodinwv (Dec 11, 2008)

Accordance has just announced the ESV study Bible is now available for Accordance software. The price is $70 for the ESV text and the additional notes, charts, essays, etc or $40 for the all the additional material for those who already own the ESV module. I realize you can purchase the printed version and get web access for much less, but one of the advantages of Accordance is the seamless integration of the modules and interfaces. For example, you can read the KJV or any other English translation and link the notes of ESV to that text. (I am unaware of whether the new verison of Logos for Mac can do this.) Accordance is very comparable to Bibleworks for the PC, and at this point, far surpasses Logos for Mac (which I beta tested) at this point in time. Logos has a far greater library of commentaries and other material, but for exegetical analysis Accordance 8 is hard to beat at the current time. I have read that the program has a basic design philosophy to center everything around the Bible text. Also, they are slowly expanding their library of available commentaries, texts, dictionaries, etc. The ability to customize interfaces, modules, etc. is fantastic for those who prefer Macs like myself. I am considering purchasing Logos for Mac, since there are definite positives and negatives for each program.

Accordance ESV Study Bible

Blessings,


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 19, 2008)

MacSword for the Macintosh has many translations available, along with many study aids and many different commentaries that one can add....all for free.


----------

